# Bicycle Heaven Annual Bicycle Show & Swap Meet Pittsburgh, Pa August 22 - 23, 2020



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 8, 2020)

Link To The Bicycle Swap Meet Event Information.

BICYCLE HEAVEN
World Largest Bike Shop & Museum 
- FEATURED IN THE NEW YORK TIMES and ASSOCIATED PRESS -
———————————
ANNUAL BICYCLE SHOW AND SWAP MEET
Plus Cushman, Whizzer & Mini Bikes, Parts,  Antiques and other Collectables. BUY SELL TRADE
——————————————————
August 22 & 23, 2020
9:00 am - ??????  * Rain or Shine *
Vendor Fee: $25.00 - Set Up 7:00 am
FOOD TRUCKS AND MUSIC.
——————————————————
Set up available from Friday 5:30pm FRIDAY.  Sleeping in the parking lot is OK.  Fenced and guarded lot.   Museum open all day but can't set up until after 5:30.  
_________________________________________________________________
Antique / Classic Bicycles and Parts 
New Bicycles and Bicycle Dealers Welcome To Set
Up For Display. 
All Customers Free Admission
Bike Groups Welcome
Johhny Angels Ginchy Stuff Museum and Get Hip Records will be open for this event.  
—————————————————————————
Group bike ride events
- Vintage BMX ride.
- Vintage Muscle Bike ride Time TBA
- Mixed group ride TBA
- Bring your own bike, start your own ride, have a great time on the North Shore bicycle trail starting right behind Bicycle Heaven close to the beautiful views of downtown Pittsburgh.  
__________________________________________________________
RJ Casey Industrial Park
1800 Preble Avenue, Pittsburgh, Pa 15233
Off of Beaver Avenue On Corner of
Metropolitan & Columbus
Right Off The North Shore Bike Trail, Just Blocks From The Rivers Casino
For More Information:
Craig Morrow: 412 - 716 - 4956 or Shop: 412 - 734 - 4034
Website: Bicycleheaven.org
Bicycle Heaven is Open 7 Days A Week 10:00 am - 7:00 pm
_____________________________________________________________
Close to many other popular Pittsburgh attractions including
- Carnegie Science Center
- Randy Land
- Point State Park and events
- Three Rivers Heritage bike trail.  From Bicycle Heaven to Washington D.C. 
- Johnny Angels Ginchy Stuff 
- Get Hip Records
- Rivers Casino
_______________________________________________________________
Hotels near by.
-Hyatt Place  412-321-3000
-Holiday Inn Express 412-323-0300
-Wyndham Grand Downtown 412-391-4600
- Many more options close by.  
_______________________________________________________________
BICYLE HEAVEN FACTS.
- Open from Dawn to Dusk during swap meet
- FREE to enter and tour the museum (donations accepted)
- Bicycles parts and accessories for sale
- Full service repair shop
- Antiques and other collectibles for sale.
________________________________________________________________
For more information about the Bicycle Heaven museum, Bicycle Swap meet or anything else visit
bicycleheaven.org or call 412-734-4034


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 8, 2020)

More pictures of our last swap meet. There will be a lot people coming this time. I hope to see everyone here.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 8, 2020)

Anyone have info on that Orange Krate? Thanks, Shawn


----------

